# Grooming Brushes which is best



## chrisc914 (Apr 12, 2012)

My dog is a mix breed with rottweiler hair every brush i used to groom her make her jump (she has tumors and cysts), what is the best type of brush to use?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Perhaps a rubber curry brush, something on the order of a zoom groom would be best?

To get out loose fur giving a warm bath and rubbing the fur of a short haired dog until it is dry gets out gobs of hair and no scratchy brush required. I choose a warm enough day and stop every 5 minutes during a walk to rub and ruffle the fur. You know where the lumps and bumps are and can be gentle where it bothers her.


----------



## schnauzermom4life (May 26, 2012)

If you have a PetSmart near by, go and get the Furminator conditioner. Use your regular shampoo first, then put the Furminator conditioner on and let it soak for about 5 minutes. It loosens the shedding hair a lot so it's a lot easier to get more out at one time. Then, while he is still wet use a rubber curry, in our salon we use the Kong Zoom Groom (about $10 at PetSmart) and you'll watch the hair come right out.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

according to Sophie my poodle/bichon mix all brushes are evil and MUST DIE lol, she hates to be brushed out so I try to keep her short but winters are harsh here and can't leave the poor girl with NO coat in winter . I have to hide brushes and sneak up on her, if she finds the brush it will die a painful slow death lol


----------

